# How to remove pfc.sys permanently



## gerhard (Jun 25, 2005)

I use a DVD/CD writer Pioneer-A09XL and have trouble copying DVDs. So, I try different copying softwares, but uninstall them if they don’t help. One of them, I don’t know which, installed this driver pfc.sys. This driver is not digitally signed, therefore I want to remove it permanently.

The two methods for removing drivers in article 320553 in the Microsoft Knowledge Base don’t work in this case. Each time I reinstall the DVD/CD writer this driver pfc.sys, which is not required, reappears.

Thanks in advance, Gerhard


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Where is the file located on your system (the full path, please).

It is a legitimate file, but it has been hijacked by malware writers, so the path will tell us if you have another problem.


----------



## gerhard (Jun 25, 2005)

pfc.sys is located in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers


----------

